# Neues Gesetz soll Konsumenten besser vor Abo-Fallen schützen



## dvill (1 Juli 2010)

ktipp.ch - Onlineartikel Detail - Neues Gesetz soll Konsumenten besser vor Abo-Fallen schuetzen


> Neues Gesetz soll Konsumenten besser vor Abo-Fallen schützen
> 
> Neues Gesetz soll Konsumenten besser vor Abo-Fallen schützen Der Bund will mit neuen Vorschriften SMS-Abzockern einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
> 
> ...


In der Schweiz scheint der Verbraucherschutz nicht nur ein Wurmfortsatz des Wirtschaftsministeriums zu sein ...


----------

